
Show HN: Quadcopter Simulator - ulam2
https://usernaamee.github.io/quadsim.html
======
maushu
Hmmm. Not very realistic unless that is a huge and heavy quadcopter.

------
BugsJustFindMe
The camera control is nigh-unusable for me in Firefox 53.0.3

~~~
westoncb
I think this is browser-independent. If the author were to position the camera
relative to the quadcopter it would be much more usable. Also need to have the
camera's target update each frame to track the quadcopter position. Since they
are using three.js OrbitControls, they can just call this each frame:

    
    
       controls.target.copy(quadcopterPosition);

------
theideasmith
This would be about 100x cooler if there was an environment you could fly
through and not just empty grass.

~~~
rzzzt
Microsoft has a similar project for testing drone control algorithms in
simulated environments: [https://www.microsoft.com/en-
us/research/project/aerial-info...](https://www.microsoft.com/en-
us/research/project/aerial-informatics-robotics-platform/)

------
th0ma5
The Charles River RC Simulator (crrcsim) has a nice quadcopter option.

------
fil_a_del_fee_a
Impressive! Im assuming this was done in sketchup?

------
safeharbourio
looks well done

